# New Illinois State flathead record!



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

MONSTER ALERT!
New Illinois State flathead record!
81.45 out of Lake Sangchris
Caught by: Jim Klauzer
After certification the fish was released back into the lake


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Whuh! Must have a big livewell.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Them things will live just about all day out of water.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------

